# Hardest head in Nevada



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Red-Tail hawk went head first through this guy's grill at 50 mph. When I got there the bird had it's head stuck inside the grill and it's body was outside and upside down with both wings stretched out and both feet in the air. I got the bird out of the grill and believe it or not she was just fine. No blood, no banged up eyes, nothing broken, just a couple messed up tailfeathers, Nancy was able to push back into place and she will be good to go in a couple days. Can;t say that for the guy's grill - looks like he will have to get a new one. That's metal BTW, it's not cheap plastic. Bird must have hardest head in all Nevada or is a personal friend of God.

NAB 

She had her head stuck in that big crack in the grill.










She's now happily eating fresh liver and flying back and forth in the pen like nothing ever happened.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW!! she's one tough cookie!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one handsome and certainly head strong bird. I'm so glad you were able to gently remove her from the grill, I think God was keeping an eye out, possibly due to Maggie's request.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Any idea what she's got against General Motors?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It was a white SUV*

I think she may have thought that it was the biggest mouse she'd ever seen and she went for it.

NAB


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Incredible story, one you will be telling for years to come. Glad the driver stopped and decided to help her and glad you were able to save her. Great job she is beautiful. mindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Holy cow!!! That bird is so fortunate and that driver is such a good egg for doing the right thing. Thanks for all the great care you provide, NAB!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I read a story just like this! Wonder if it was YOUR bird? Sounds like it!!

WELL DONE!!

I add my KUDOS for the great bird versus machinery victory! So glad she's OK!  This posting made my day!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Just read Terry's tale about her lovely FanTastic just drifting out of existence for no known reason, and then hit on your story; isn't nature zaney! Always felt that hawks were tough, but this one really takes the cake!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*lucky*



plamenh said:


> Any idea what she's got against General Motors?


 I think that the truck was just in the right place for a very city street smart feral that led Mr. Red right into it's path. Now it was not Reds time to go because he has unresolved issues with a homer to finish since he lost round one with Mr. Feral. I just hope nobody gets hurt proving whos the toughest

By the way, nice looking bird and good job on his care Nab. >Kevin


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's the before pictures the guy that hit her took.*

Just about the most amazing rescue I've ever done. When I got her out of the grill I thought she would be slashed up pretty good but she was clean and not a scratch on her except for a couple bent tailfeathers. Nancy has her now and we are going to fatten her up a little before she goes back out.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow!!  Those pictures really do look like the worst.

I'm glad she is doing so well, I hope she has a long and happy life, and she certainly will with you two looking after her.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Unbelievable! Great job.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow...what a wonderful end to this story...I can't believe she is alright....amazing!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW, and OMG, these new pictures are amazing. I mean the bird looks dead or would have to be dead. So glad it isn't, I love happy endings. I'm glad you took pictures because NO one would ever believe that it could have survived this crash. I would say it lost one of its 9 lives on that one. Lucky bird, lucky to have you come to its rescue. mindy


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*unbelievable*

If somebody was to tell me this story I would have a very hard time believing it. That is one lucky bird that you where around, I would not have been able to calmly deal with it. Good job. >Kevin


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

nabisho said:


> Just about the most amazing rescue I've ever done. When I got her out of the grill I thought she would be slashed up pretty good but she was clean and not a scratch on her except for a couple bent tailfeathers. Nancy has her now and we are going to fatten her up a little before she goes back out.
> 
> NAB


Ouch......


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

birds+me=happy said:


> Ouch......


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG, I'm seeing it and still can't believe it!! Incredible! 
She's got 2 guardian angels - the one that saved her and YOU for getting her out of that grille


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> OMG, I'm seeing it and still can't believe it!! Incredible!
> She's got 2 guardian angels - the one that saved her and YOU for getting her out of that grille


I'd say more like 10. How many birds survive getting hit 50 MPH, and then don't get chocked hanging by the head from a metal grill it broke through. Jeeze.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hawk repair update*

She has her wing splint off now and is getting her wing muscle theray everyday and is eating like a little pig. She will be fully recoverd by Thanksgiving we hope. Mighty toughh bird.

Here's the xray of the factured forarm bone - it's all fused now and looking perfect.










And her she is yesterday fiesty as ever and gobbling liver like a little pig.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES, NAB!!

Yep, a VERY lucky lucky lady!!

As always, we are sending our VERY BEST for her successful recovery and release!! Quite appropriate...a THANKSGIVING release!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for including the interesting feeding shots. Keep a good grip on those talons. Mmmm, raw liver! (Blech!)  So glad the fracture is healing so nicely!


----------

